# Clutch question



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

This might be on here somewhere already but I didn't see it but on my brute the primary clutch is starting to have grooves worn in the sheeves could this cause my belts to wear faster ? And second if I replace the primary would it hurt to run miss match springs in the clutches I was told the bike was clutched but idk for sure don't wana go getting a new primary and having a mess with different springs and wieghts thank you in advance
Mike


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, grooves will cause the belts to wear faster and slip more. You would be far better off sending your primary to VFJ and let him machine it and send you a set of springs for your riding style. Just buying a new clutch is very expensive and won't stop the reason why your belt is slipping causing those grooves. So in time you will just be right back where you are today. Talk to John.


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks I'll have to check into that after I get that belt thing figured out everything will be new lol but 3 belts in 4 months kinda sucks


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

How could I find vfj just google it ?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

1badbrute05 said:


> How could I find vfj just google it ?


vforcejohn.com


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks a lot I'll be checking that out ASAP just gotta save more$$$


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah VFJ was who I mentioned in your other thread, like NMK said....he will actually machine your clutch sheaves to get rid of the grooves and also make it grip the belt tighter, as well as help lower your RPMs on the trail and most people report that they can even ride faster in low range and don't have to shift to high to keep up with the group when they start moving fast on the hard pack.


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yea that is anoying switching from high to low all the time were I ride hopefully it's not too expensive for the clutch but it's got me excited to fix it and try riding it


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

If you get his clutch work i'd say get the stage 3.....i got a quote from him about a month ago for $345. Its expensive, but if it slows down how often you have to replace your belts then it'll pay for itself since you say 3-4 per month! To buy a replacement primary clutch is probably gonna cost you close to half that for a good used one. There are some mixed opinions lately about his work, and even a few things to raise my brow, but overall I think it is still a good investment. Just research it a little.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yea I was doin some research on it I hope mines not to worn out he said anything more then 1/8 inch is shot idk how to measure it


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

In your case go with vfj def, I have it and my clutch was fine from the get go.....it helps a lot on the dry ground....in the mud it is about the same as my epi springs.....overall a good investment...best thing is it turns the tires just as easy without the high rpms


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

yeap vfj is the way to go. mine was grooved pretty bad and he machined it out and gt it all fixed up for me.

rather be rack deep than on hear


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

That's good to hear lookin forward to how it's Gona turn out


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Bad news vfj says my clutch is junk now back to the drawing bord


----------

